

Here's Why You Read Reviews First, BEFORE Buying (read the comments) - edburgess
http://jaypeeonline.net/wordpress-plugins/wp-member/

======
DisposaBoy
> don’t know what the plugin is like as i’ve not been able to use it!

Not to detract from the issue here but that quote seeed a little strange to
me. Something's not right. Why would your production server need to support
any features for you to try something. Even worse why you test it on your
production server first.

